# taking paint off aluminum 80's



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I am wanting to take the paint off my tanks and just have the bare aluminum look. Is this possible? I heard you cant sandblast but there was some other method sort of like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know why you couldn't sand blast aluminum tanks. Just dont use any heat on any tank.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I didnt see anything wrong with it either but i called a few dive shops in alabama and they said not to do it. They also said no paint stripper but I can agree with that


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't want to blast use cheap brake cleaner in a spray can. I removed the black paint off of a aluminum engine I have on a motorized bicycle..Picture if you like. Tanks would definitely be easier although the engine wasn't hard to do. I sprayed it on and used a artist paint brush to get all the nooks and crannys. Use the brass brushes China Mart sells 3 for $3.00. Finish with a soap pad and water. Set the tank upright and let the cleaner run to the bottom. All the paint will soften or should soften up and remove with brass brush.

By the way..use eye protection as that crap WILL burn the eyes. They also make a paint remover/stripper http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=aircraft+paint+stripper&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=WcgjS8yTH5Gftgf9qsDUBw&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBgQrQQwAAespecially designed for the aluminum on aircraft. Home Depot has it I think.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Could you pressure wash it off. My pressure washer will take paint off of most anything, I just don't know if it would hurt the tank, though I can't imagine it would. Just a thought.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Scraping with a razor bladeis about the only way you can get the paint off.

Don't use chemicals, and sand blasting can cause damage (Most hydro facilities won't test them if they detectdamage). Pressure washer may work to get the looser stuff off.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (12/13/2009)*Scraping with a razor bladeis about the only way you can get the paint off.
> 
> Don't use chemicals, and sand blasting can cause damage (Most hydro facilities won't test them if they detectdamage). Pressure washer may work to get the looser stuff off.


How does sand blasting cause damage when used to remove paint off aluminum?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

What I've been told, not my rules:

Blasting causes the base material to be lost at an undetermined rate, altering the construction of andpotentially weakening the cylinder to an unknown degree. Blasting can alsomake it more difficult to identifydamage or flaws.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Just as a follow up, I contacted luxfer and was told I could use stripper as long as it was aircraft grade made for aluminum or a citrus based stripper. I went with the citrus and it worked great. Also buffed with steel wool and they look like new.


----------

